# Help testing GH



## FishBeast (1 Aug 2012)

I have moved to a new home where our water comes from underground. I have been unable to test the GH of this water because after putting 45 drops of test liquid into my 5 mls of water I gave up.

I then experimented with diluting the water further with distilled water anywhere from 1 part underground water to 25 part distilled water to 1/4 underground water to 3/4 distilled water and have been unable to get my test colour to change.

I have even put 1 drop of underground water into my vial and proceeded to spurt test liquid into the vial and still have been unable to get it to change colour.

When I try to test my distilled water by itself I am having the same problem.

Is my test kit stuffed? I know the water here is extremely hard because of the calcium deposits everywhere.


----------



## Alastair (1 Aug 2012)

45 drops? Crikey! I'd say that definitely sounds like a duff test kit to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Aug 2012)

Yeah Shagged


----------

